# 1965 GTo "Painted Top" Factory??



## scottylack (Mar 17, 2016)

trying to do some research for a friend. He bought his 65 GTO new out west, and it has (still has original paint) a painted black top, over Maize. It has the surround trim. He bought it this way from the dealer.
Is this a factory option? Are their production records? Love to knwo!
thanks!!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes there are, get a PHS report.

PHS Historic Services


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Painted roofs were a factory option, can be read right off the original trim tag, next to PAINT. Next to embossed PAINT, (or PNT), the trim tag should read Y for Mayfair Maize, then I'd bet C for Cameo Ivory. If the 2nd letter is a different letter than C, do a quick web search for '65 GTO colors.

Owned a '67 GTO Sports Coupe in the late 80's, Montego Cream with a Signet Gold painted roof, was built out of the Kansas City plant. The original trim tag noted the two different letters, T and G. A peculiar thing, the stamped 2nd letter code(upper paint color) used a slightly smaller font G. Since then, have owned several dozen LeMans and T-37 partscars and one other GTO with contrasting factory painted roofs. Current factory 400 4spd '72 Coupe has the option (cameo ivory painted roof). 

Not that well known, but many dealers in the South and Southwest optioned cars with the lighter colored painted roofs to help reflect hot summer sun rays. Sometimes dealers even ordered two tone paint treatment in odd ways. Parted on a '65 Tempest wagon in large country yard that was Mayfair Maize with a black painted top. On the '65 & '65 Tempest wagons, there is just a paint line, no trim separating the colors, like there was on "two tone" two door hardtop, 2door Sports Coupe, or even a 4door. On the hardtops, coupes, & sedans, "vinyl top" stainless trim was used to separate the two colors. In nice straightable condition, this trim has been very hard to find in even old country boneyards for a long long time. In the late '80's and through the 90's I took the time to pull such trim, as realized there was a demand for it. 

Hope this helped, welcome to the forum!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Back in the early '90's a friend bought a column/automatic, AC equipped loaded '65 GTO that was Nightwatch Blue on the bottom and Fontaine Blue on the roof. Have seen several others over the years.....even '68-'69's. Better than a vinyl top, which holds moisture and destroys the roof.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

My 66 GTO was ordered by the original owners in a two-tone combination, Mission Beige (code V) with a Martinique Bronze (code T) top.

Check out the pictures in my garage.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Slim, I just checked out your garage.....very nice work! I had forgotten that you had so much history with the car....a true 'day two' owner with a lifetime of memories. I'll bet your baby is like a member of the family....what a rarely seen color combo. VERY period, and probably 90% of the few that came in your colors are now Resale Red! Neat photos!


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> Slim, I just checked out your garage.....very nice work! I had forgotten that you had so much history with the car....a true 'day two' owner with a lifetime of memories. I'll bet your baby is like a member of the family....what a rarely seen color combo. VERY period, and probably 90% of the few that came in your colors are now Resale Red! Neat photos!




Thanks for your comments.

It IS a very special car and very special to me. I have owned it for more than 43 years.

Here's a nice photo taken "back in the day", in spring of 1976.


----------



## Rex5N (Mar 19, 2016)

New here. I restored '65 hardtop (one of several) in the '90s that was Teal Turquoise/Cameo Ivory top. Turq interior, 4sp, pwr att, original splitter/wire wheel car. Don't know how to post pics yet.


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Looking at your garage pics. What drag strip were you at with the truck in the background? I saw this pic on a FB page for Blaney Drag strip in Elgin, SC which said the pic was at a drag strip in Orangeburg, SC.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Orangeburg Dragstrip*



6T5GOAT said:


> Looking at your garage pics. What drag strip were you at with the truck in the background? I saw this pic on a FB page for Blaney Drag strip in Elgin, SC which said the pic was at a drag strip in Orangeburg, SC.


It *was* taken at Orangeburg Dragstrip. Most probably taken in 1975.

I made two time out (T/O) runs that day. I still have the time slips.

The truck is a 1955 Chevrolet Cameo Carrier, a rare truck.

The big man was my brother, the woman in the Cameo was his wife.

The other fellow was a friend of mine. I took the photo.


----------



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

scottylack said:


> trying to do some research for a friend. He bought his 65 GTO new out west, and it has (still has original paint) a painted black top, over Maize. It has the surround trim. He bought it this way from the dealer.
> Is this a factory option? Are their production records? Love to knwo!
> thanks!!


my '65 was the same, black top, black interior, rest of the car maroon...it had a factory vinyl top molding also that delineated the black top...it was built in sacramento...even faded and alligatored, it looked sharp, problem was it was so bloody hot inside that i changed the black top...the rest of the car was low-option...a very garden variety gto...no one i know has ever seen a car like that. glad to know there is one more out there...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

scottylack said:


> trying to do some research for a friend. He bought his 65 GTO new out west, and it has (still has original paint) a painted black top, over Maize. It has the surround trim. He bought it this way from the dealer.
> Is this a factory option? Are their production records? Love to knwo!
> thanks!!


Welcome to the forums! :cheers

That trim is worth some big bucks too. Took me three months to find the trim for mine when I restored it, and to honest the guy could have put a 1 in front of the price and I still would have bought it. :surprise:


----------



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

sold my trim too


----------



## mortoned (Jan 19, 2017)

Pinion head said:


> Painted roofs were a factory option, can be read right off the original trim tag, next to PAINT. Next to embossed PAINT, (or PNT), the trim tag should read Y for Mayfair Maize, then I'd bet C for Cameo Ivory. If the 2nd letter is a different letter than C, do a quick web search for '65 GTO colors.
> 
> Owned a '67 GTO Sports Coupe in the late 80's, Montego Cream with a Signet Gold painted roof, was built out of the Kansas City plant. The original trim tag noted the two different letters, T and G. A peculiar thing, the stamped 2nd letter code(upper paint color) used a slightly smaller font G. Since then, have owned several dozen LeMans and T-37 partscars and one other GTO with contrasting factory painted roofs. Current factory 400 4spd '72 Coupe has the option (cameo ivory painted roof).
> 
> ...


I just bought a 67 GTO sport coupe in Montego Cream with Signet Gold top (as verified by the paint tag on the cowel). It is a California emissions car. It is numbers matching but needs body work and a repaint, which I'm in the middle of. I am struggling with whether to repaint it in the original colors or to paint it a better color. Did you like the looks of that paint scheme?


----------



## JLuger (Sep 8, 2012)

This old thread came up on a search, Mortoned what did you end up doing color change? I'm in a similar situation I have a 66 that I bought in primer and have been getting ready for paint the PHS came back Red on Red with a painted white roof. I'm not a big fan of the painted roof and on the fence about what to do with it. Just curious what way you went?


----------

